# Car Ideas £11k



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thinking of chopping my Fabia vRS (Mk2) Estate. It's 180bhp DSG etc. paid off now so thinking of swapping. 

Must have Constraints:
5 Door
Max £250ish car tax
Min 30mpg
Petrol 

Nice To haves:
Half decent boot
NOT M3 level maintenance/repairs etc. 
Rarity

Thoughts?
Few of mine: 
Golf Edition 30
Octy vRS LE


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry. Meant to be in motoring section.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Octavia vrs LE?

The octavia is much better than the fabia. 

I thought you loved the fabia from past posts?


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mazda 3 mps


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I do but I've just paid it off and 2 people at work have just got new cars so I have an itch I MAY scratch. 

My previous car was a Octy vRS CR TDI.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I do mainly short journeys so derv not really an option with DPF's etc. exactly why I sold the Octy. Hence the must have.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha, would it be facelift octavia or pre?

Just rag everywhere good excuse haha, touch wood iv had no dpf issues yet 

Isn't mps like £440 for road tax? Was looking at them a while back


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Post due to me already having the Pre FL. 

LE is obv Pre on outside but interior makes up for it. 

Actually a white estate would be nice!


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Focus RS?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Id keep fabia if i was doing that if you haven't had any problems with it  haha.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Seat Leon Cupra?.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Russ is selling his ED30 looking at his latest thread.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I think the proper Cupra is out of the price range?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Id keep fabia if i was doing that if you haven't had any problems with it  haha.


No probs at all and it's mental but I do miss a bigger feel car with a nicer interior.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ardandy said:


> No probs at all and it's mental but I do miss a bigger feel car with a nicer interior.


Yeah I know where your coming from, when I got my Fabia I loved it as first brand new car, I came from an 06 plate cross sxi and was 20, however as soon as i stepped in the octavia it was a different league and with mine being diesel I expected it to be slower which side by side with a friend polo GTI it is identical I am over moo with it.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Seat cupra will fit in Your budget ...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe I'm thinking of Cupra R.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bmw 335i. 

Although you won't quite make 30mpg. Just short of that as an average.


----------



## john182rs (Oct 25, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Thinking of chopping my Fabia vRS (Mk2) Estate. It's 180bhp DSG etc. paid off now so thinking of swapping.
> 
> Must have Constraints:
> 5 Door
> ...


Does it have to be petrol??

If it was diesel I could recommend the new shape Focus Zetec 1.6 as its nippy to drive and fairly sporty, the day I had it for a test drive it kicked 45mpg around town driving for an hour and on the motorway it was 70mpg. Tax was also £20 per year, very comfy to drive and came with all the gadgets, sat nav, cd player, uprated speakers, parking sensors, aircon, heated seats, windscreen clear pack, alloys etc etc....

Ex demos sell for £11-12k.

VW Golf GTD some do have 5drs, they go for £11.5k ish for a good one.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Moved to the correct section


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Audi A4 2.0 tfsi. 
Honda accord 2 litre

Both blooming reliable. Nearly new at £11000. And a good balance between mpg and power. 

sent from fraggle rock


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

john182rs said:


> Does it have to be petrol??
> 
> If it was diesel I could recommend the new shape Focus Zetec 1.6 as its nippy to drive and fairly sporty, the day I had it for a test drive it kicked 45mpg around town driving for an hour and on the motorway it was 70mpg. Tax was also £20 per year, very comfy to drive and came with all the gadgets, sat nav, cd player, uprated speakers, parking sensors, aircon, heated seats, windscreen clear pack, alloys etc etc....
> 
> ...


Really 1.6 focus "nippy to drive and fairly sporty" ... ?? And will loose half of its value within 2 years ...

I was after golf GTD and as far as I can see prices lowest priced ones with resonable mileage are much more than 11K.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Thinking of chopping my Fabia vRS (Mk2) Estate. It's 180bhp DSG etc. paid off now so thinking of swapping.
> 
> Must have Constraints:
> 5 Door
> ...


Octy VRS LE in my books mate.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Does it have to be VAG, all so similar underneath it to hard to choose
Nothing rare about then either really!

Mazda 3 or 6 mps is a good shout or that to jap crap for you.
Alfa 159 estate sport (petrol or diesel)

What sort of year were you thinking?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

07 upwards. 

Mps interior kinda puts me off. What's tax on those?

Def no Alfa. Italian fella at work no end of trouble!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

ardandy said:


> 07 upwards.
> 
> Mps interior kinda puts me off. What's tax on those?
> 
> Def no Alfa. Italian fella at work no end of trouble!


good point about tax, I can't remeber of top but id go with highest really, 2.3T, may depend on year.

Would be something like this then for me
http://mobilebeta.autotrader.co.uk/...searchad/used,nearlynew/sort/pricedesc/page/1


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

In this price range Skoda will definately come with best "toys"


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The one prob with the Octy is the fact I've already had one, albeit pre-fl derv. 

Not sure if I could go back. 

Dammit!


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Audi A4 2T s-line? 220 bhp. And they hold their value. 

sent from fraggle rock


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

What is the budget and do you want to own in outright or lease it ?


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> What is the budget and do you want to own in outright or lease it ?


Is that not in the thread title?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

TJenkos said:


> Is that not in the thread title?


Ha ha, I missed that, I read the first post 3 times and couldn't work out the budget :lol:

11k, I'd be looking at a fiesta zetec s with mountune conversion.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Ha ha, I missed that, I read the first post 3 times and couldn't work out the budget :lol:
> 
> 11k, I'd be looking at a fiesta zetec s with mountune conversion.


What is the point of tuning a fiesta ...?


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Alzak said:


> What is the point of tuning a fiesta ...?


What the point in tuning any car??


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

dave89 said:


> What the point in tuning any car??


I can see a point but not 1.6 fiesta.

Hardly think swapping Fabia VRS for fiesta is an upgrade, and OP mentioned that it must be 5 door ...


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Alzak said:


> What is the point of tuning a fiesta ...?


what you mean is why would you want to tune something other than vag 

A 1.6 vvt fiesta with 135 makes for a very nippy town car


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Mazda 6 2.0L , monster boot, loads of leg room, no silly service cost.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You can mountune the 5door titanium hatch, benefits, cheap to run and plenty of fun when you need it. You don't need to go fast to have fun. It's one of the reasons I'm looking at swapping my Leon cupra for something like a mazda 2, c3, fiesta or panda twin air.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/ford/fiesta-zetec-s-mountune

Actually I saw some Suzuki swift sports with delivery miles for less than 11k, that would make a great buy.

Bugger, keep forgetting about the 5 door bit.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alzak said:


> Really 1.6 focus "nippy to drive and fairly sporty" ... ?? *And will loose half of its value within 2 years ...*
> 
> I was after golf GTD and as far as I can see prices lowest priced ones with resonable mileage are much more than 11K.


Every car is the same.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Ross said:


> Every car is the same.


I dont think so...

We do not talk here about depreciation of brand new cars.

From my experience VAG cars hold value much better than any other car manufacture.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

BMW e90 330i Tourer M Sport FTW.

Best engine out of anything named so far.

Best chassis too.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've lost more on vw's and audis than I have on any ford, a discounted focus will lose no more than a golf.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

VAG stuff is overrated,All ive heard VAG owners talk about is how many problems there having.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ross said:


> VAG stuff is overrated,All ive heard VAG owners talk about is how many problems there having.


As a VAG owner, they are overated, although my current car has been good


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

My Audi is nowhere near as good a car as my Octy vrs


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I suppose after a thought or two I'd like to prioritise the interior. 

Full/half leather seats etc. 

Think Audi S3 with options but within budget!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

As a vag owner mine hasn't been too bad, but they do have their issues just like any other manufacturer.

S3 is no different to an sline, inside might as well get a Lexus


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/postcode/bd206jz/radius/1501?logcode=p

Hmm!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> BMW e90 330i Tourer M Sport FTW.
> 
> Best engine out of anything named so far.
> 
> Best chassis too.


now where talking, glad something is thinking about other manafacturers


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

ardandy said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/postcode/bd206jz/radius/1501?logcode=p
> 
> Hmm!


They look better in sprint blue.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Ross said:


> VAG stuff is overrated,All ive heard VAG owners talk about is how many problems there having.


last one I heard was a guy got rid of his 30k tigun and bought a Kia Sportage.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I like them, but you're breaking your own rules: 5dr

The only issue with B5/B6 Audi A4's: Zero rear legroom, it's a no go once you put a child seat behind the driver so you end up with the passenger up against the dashboard.

Nice interior quality though other than the rubberised switches that peel like mad.

A3 2.0 TFSi Sline DSG would be a good bet, heated leather, panoramic roof and Sat Nav would be doable on a 11K budget. They have more rear legroom than the B5/B6 A4 but a smaller boot (not bad sized though)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can get the S3 in 5 door estate. Only they're £18k upwards still!


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

How about an insignia VX-Line loads of room and good specs old under your budget

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/search/...default/onesearchad/used,nearlynew,new/page/3

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...b420tf/keywords/vx-line/radius/1501?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...rds/vx-line/postcode/ab420tf/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ardandy said:


> You can get the S3 in 5 door estate. Only they're £18k upwards still!


I was meaning the DTM A4.

Just get the Cupra 240bhp for 9K, with a leather retrim for 1K, not a bad interior then especially with the £500 retro fit RNS510 sat nav.

Remap for £400 to 300-310bhp. Will keep with an e90 (420bhp) M3 for another 1K taking it up to 340-350bhp and way more torque than the M3. Plenty of vids of them out dragging an e90 M3.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> I like them, but you're breaking your own rules: 5dr
> 
> The only issue with B5/B6 Audi A4's: Zero rear legroom, it's a no go once you put a child seat behind the driver so you end up with the passenger up against the dashboard.
> 
> ...


Don't want to appear picky but your saying the A4 has no rear legroom but are suggesting the A3? Surely that's got even less rear legroom? Smaller car and all that? (i am happy to be proven wrong just always thought A4 was more a family car than the A3.)

Could always go A6........

sent from fraggle rock


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Freddie said:


> Don't want to appear picky but your saying the A4 has no rear legroom but are suggesting the A3? Surely that's got even less rear legroom? Smaller car and all that? (i am happy to be proven wrong just always thought A4 was more a family car than the A3.)
> 
> Could always go A6........
> 
> sent from fraggle rock


New A4 is better but the B5/B6 A4 was truely shocking for rear legroom. If you have a driver 6ft or over you literally have no rear legroom.

An A3 was better packaged due to engine layout and has a much better legroom balance for rear seat passengers.

The A4 boot was very big though compared to the A3.

The latest A4 is so much better for legroom than the B5/B6 it's untrue, like two different class of cars.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Cupra K1?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

possul said:


> last one I heard was a guy got rid of his 30k tigun and bought a Kia Sportage.


Not surprised at all,Kia really has come on leaps and bounds in the past few years. I read afew reports of the Cee'd being better built than the mk6 Golf.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

K1's are nice but a bit rare and a bit blingy compared to a discreet Cupra


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ceed is nowhere near as nice inside as the golf, I had a look at the weekend and some of the plastics look like they are from the 80's. cupra is great but I'd budget for a new clutch if pushing the power up.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Edition 30 is a good shout but I couldn't live with a standard one tbh - needs suspension, WALK, ARB's, remap and definitely S3/Cupra brakes.

If you don't mind the interior then a Leon Cupra is a great car too.

Mine is 317bhp off a map and returns 30mpg with ease.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> I was meaning the DTM A4.
> 
> Just get the Cupra 240bhp for 9K, with a leather retrim for 1K, not a bad interior then especially with the £500 retro fit RNS510 sat nav.
> 
> Remap for £400 to 300-310bhp. Will keep with an e90 (420bhp) M3 for another 1K taking it up to 340-350bhp and way more torque than the M3. Plenty of vids of them out dragging an e90 M3.


We've had similar conversations about the M3 v 335i on the the BMW forums.

There does seem to be either a lot of M3s out there not producing the goods or god awful drivers.

The M3 should do 0-100MPH in 10secs but there is a lot miles off.

Watch Santa Pod videos and low 13s at 106mph are common which shouldn't be the case.

It can't possibly take 3 extra seconds from 100-106mph and in magazine tests and the odd youtube video you will see mid 12s at 112mph.

There is quite a few guys well in to the 12s with remapped 335i at 110-113mph and well modified ones into the 10s .

Personally I can't see a 300bhp Cupra offering anywhere near the figures a M3 should.

I can't see 60bhp changing a car by so much as in standard trim they are 15secs for 100mph and top out at 150mph whilst the M3 without the limiter can do 180mph and 100mph in 10secs


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Alzak said:


> I dont think so...
> 
> We do not talk here about depreciation of brand new cars.
> 
> From my experience VAG cars hold value much better than any other car manufacture.


I beg to differ, maybe if you look at list price but certainly not if you compare to actual prices paid


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep, if you look hard enough you should find a focus zetec ecoboost new for less than 14k, that's polo territory


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually, £12700


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> BMW e90 330i Tourer M Sport FTW.
> 
> Best engine out of anything named so far.
> 
> Best chassis too.


Good shout:thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can't find one of Those that's not quite old?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rare but worth the wait. Most are 330d


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kerr said:


> We've had similar conversations about the M3 v 335i on the the BMW forums.
> 
> There does seem to be either a lot of M3s out there not producing the goods or god awful drivers.
> 
> ...


Cupra at stage 2+ not stage 1, I think I worded it a bit naff. I did say £400 for 300-310bhp and then another £1k for 340-350bhp. Watch vids of stage 2+ APR golf ed 30's, after 30mph they are faaaaaast. 0-100 don't do them justice, traction from 0-40 will loose 1.5 seconds against an m3 but 30-100 will be much quicker.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I personally would try to stretch to 13k for a 335i tourer, very rare but as fast as you will ever need and a nice compact package with half decent quality.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

BMW 630i 
Then get an LPG conversion. Really strong performance - 0-60 under 6.5 and on LPG the equivalent of 45+ mpg AVERAGE.
A hell of a lot of car for your money and the ability to drive it like you stole it!!
It's almost certainly my next purchase, that or the 645i


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> at stage 2+ not stage 1, I think I worded it a bit naff. I did say £400 for 300-310bhp and then another £1k for 340-350bhp. Watch vids of stage 2+ APR golf ed 30's, after 30mph they are faaaaaast. 0-100 don't do them justice, traction from 0-40 will loose 1.5 seconds against an m3 but 30-100 will be much quicker.


Much quicker?

Do Cupra's even have a LSD to deal with the power?

I youtubed APR stage 2 and found a lot of Golf R. With 4wd they are doing standing quarters at similar times as the M3 but down on terminal speed.

Stage 2 FWD cars seem miles behind in terminal speeds ignoring times.

This video shows a Golf on the run. An M3 is doing 0-60 in 4.6 and 10 for 100mph. That isn't close even once moving.

Looks nearer 7 secs 60-100mph where the BMW is obviously mid 5s.






I only seen one rolling head to head video of a E92 M3 v a phase 3 Golf and the BMW won by a margin before poster question the tune of the Golf.

Anyways we are now comparing apples to oranges. Neither which the OP was looking for.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ming said:


> BMW 630i
> Then get an LPG conversion. Really strong performance - 0-60 under 6.5 and on LPG the equivalent of 45+ mpg AVERAGE.
> A hell of a lot of car for your money and the ability to drive it like you stole it!!
> It's almost certainly my next purchase, that or the 645i


Apart from the fact it's missing a couple of doors.

I'm sure people never read the OP. Getting all sorts that are on the cannot get list.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

A3 2.0T FSI Quattro ??

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...keywords/quattro/page/3/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Golf in that vid is GTi stage 2. Approx 270bhp, massive difference from a k03 car to a k04 GTi at stage 2, nearly 100bhp and 100 lb ft.

But yeah back on topic.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Subaru Impreza STi Japanese Domestic Market (2003 - 2007, the newer the better and not the 2.5), eg:

http://bbs.scoobynet.com/subaru-444/958117-2006-white-subaru-impreza-sti-jdm-2-0-not-2-5-372bhp.html

You won't get 30mpg though, but you will get everything else, including the rarity.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Joe the Plumber said:


> Subaru Impreza STi Japanese Domestic Market (2003 - 2007, the newer the better and not the 2.5), eg:
> 
> http://bbs.scoobynet.com/subaru-444/958117-2006-white-subaru-impreza-sti-jdm-2-0-not-2-5-372bhp.html
> 
> You won't get 30mpg though, but you will get everything else, including the rarity.


The running costs will be high.

Insurance will be steep and you will struggle to see low 20 mpg.

It doesn't look bad at all but has a very selective audience hence why it's still on sale over 4 months later.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry, yes although that one is actually sold, but I intended it only to be used as an example.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like you will need to keep the vrs then  I guess it really depends if you want something sporty or sensible, have a drive in an Alfa gulietta and a focus ecoboost one looks good, the focus drives well either in 1.0 form or 1.6t and then consider the mountune mr200 pack.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

For 11k an octy vrs is hard to beat. Large car, decent performance, massive boot, well equipped, economical and probably get a 3 year old one for that.

So from your list get yourself back in an Octavia.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

I was in the same issue last year and purchased a lovely A6 2.0 TDI, remapped it and was a joy to drive. 

Last month I sold it for pretty much the same price I bought it for (had detailed and refurbed alloys)

Now I upgraded to a 5 series tourer and love it. 

I plan to remap it as well and sort the alloys out and have it detailed in the next month or so.

Hope to stick with this for some more years to come


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

How about a nice a4 the 2.0 tfsi is just under 30mpg,
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201303275978097?atmobcid=soc4
And the 1.8 tfsi is better economy but slightly down on power,
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201244491259269?atmobcid=soc4
Not sure on the tax band but can't be too bad


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Sports variant is a likely choice.

Let's face it, the Octy vRS Estate is the likely one at the mo, always end up going with a Skoda!

I'd love an S3 Sportback so maybe I should wait a year or so. (Fabia vRS will be 2 1/2 years old in a year). With the new S3 coming anytime maybe they'll reduce a bit.

S3 used should lose very little money in depreciation too.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

For exclusivity and rarity, i'd have to call out the SEAT BOCANEGRA

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...-4-tsi-bocanegra-dsg-body-kit-1-owner/1218186

**EDIT** dammit! - not a 5 door.... scratch that.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> For exclusivity and rarity, i'd have to call out the SEAT BOCANEGRA
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...-4-tsi-bocanegra-dsg-body-kit-1-owner/1218186
> 
> **EDIT** dammit! - not a 5 door.... scratch that.


Have to say the cupra is much less tacky that the boca but then the op will be going from a 1.4tsi dsg fabia vrs to a 1.4tsi dsg ibiza (same car)


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Would a Jag XF fall into this category? Not sure on running costs mind


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Need about 13-15k for an xf, but a very good car.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel ! 

Been looking for a new car for that last 6 months and seen nothing I like even with a budget a bit higher than yours. 
If I was in your situation id keep the vrs for a while longer, keep saving and see what comes up.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Without looking at any other replies I'm going to say a nice spec edition 30 with a few chosen mods


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Apart from the fact it's missing a couple of doors.
> 
> I'm sure people never read the OP. Getting all sorts that are on the cannot get list.


Ooops Should have posted a picture of the 4 door with a decent boot which makes it a 4 1/2 door. A lot of the posts are not 100% what the original poster asked for, including some of his. Also, some times it is nice to think slightly outside the box.
Ming the Different


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Seat exeo 2.0 tfsi

Everything the same as a4 except for S badges!


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

In that price bracket and for a practical, 5 door car that's pretty new, fast, fun, handles well, there's only one choice for me personally:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2008-FORD...omobiles_UK&hash=item3a8160453f#ht_406wt_1399

Only thing I'm not sure on is I'm pretty sure it'll be in a higher tax brakect, but is well within budget, so that'll cover that for a few years.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

sell the car, buy a moped and put the remainder of the money towards your new barn conversion????? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection!


Seriously thinking of BMW 330. Would like the facelift/efficient dynamics etc so we're still looking at £15k> for those.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

p1tse said:


> Without looking at any other replies I'm going to say a nice spec edition 30 with a few chosen mods


This :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Few questions for BMW 330 petrol owners.

- Is it worth hanging on for a bit for the 08- Facelift versions? 
- Is it then ^ when the Efficient Dynamics came into play? What difference did it make to this model and when? Also, what is it exactly?
- If costs are a little too much is the 325 just not the same? Obviously you get more for your money.
- Do they have a cambelt or significant service at 4-5 years like most cars? What are we talking here?


----------

